# Best Platform Pedals for heavy guy



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello folks new clyde here. I am picking up my new Trek / GF Paragon next week and need to get some platform pedals. What do you think are good durable pedals for a heavy guy?

Thanks
Joe Schmoe


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

There are a lot of nice platforms available, just be willing to spend at least $50.00-$75.00.
Look for a nice wide pedal with plenty of well spaced replaceable allen screw pins and sealed bearings. I would also look into a pair of 5:10 shoes for the best platform experience. Have fun on your new bike.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Any of the Welgo cromo platforms will hold you up, they are pretty cheap as well. Just make sure you get the metal and not the nylon.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

My choice on two bikes now has been Atomlab Aircorps, Im 240# now. Ran these about 8 years ago when I was 280# ish....great pedals and easy to service....


----------



## boostedpgt (Aug 30, 2009)

also look into BMX pedals. i have some primo pedals on my bmx and they are great.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

As long as the bushings and bearings are replaceable and you have a steel axle, worry not.

I have never seen a steel axle go, so the main issue you will be dealing with is the massively accelerated bushing wear.


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been running the Nashbar Land Cruisers for the last few months and they seem to be holding up well under my ~285#s.
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175246_-1_201502_10000_200455


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I would get the Easton Flatboys. Excellent tough durable pedal with a big platform. Personally I run Atomlab Trailkings (no longer made) and Aircorps - thinner than the Eastons so better feel for DH, but with bushings instead of bearings so they require frequent rebuilds.

I have broken 3 cromoly pedal axles (and lots of other parts).


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

thought i already posted in here....primo super tenderizers. love them. Never lose my footing no matter what, and they are indestructible, cheap and have replaceable pegs.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

What about width. I have size 12 shoes and currently run DMR V8's but find them too narrow (85mm at widest point) can anyone recommend a really wide pedal like the atomlab pimps (105mm) but with more pins?


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 22, 2010)

*Bontrager King Earls?*

Anybody try these out? Awesome pedals? Overpriced?

Tell me what you think

Joe Schmoe


----------



## snowphun (Sep 22, 2010)

The Nashbar ones are half the price of the Crank Bros, I think I'll go that way until I find the right clipless setup to try.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Nsynk said:


> What about width. I have size 12 shoes and currently run DMR V8's but find them too narrow (85mm at widest point) can anyone recommend a really wide pedal like the atomlab pimps (105mm) but with more pins?


Still the super tenderizers. I have a size 13, 4E and no issues.


----------

